# Lake Saint Clair refuge/



## h20buff (Apr 29, 2010)

Ill be hunting Lake St Clair for the first time this year. I have heard some rumors that certain parts of the lake are off limits. Do any of you guys who hunt the lake no for certain where they are or if these are just rumors. I cant find any maps on the DNR website for the lake. 
Also for you guys that hunt out there any safety tips besides general boating rules?
Thanks,
Zac


----------



## kbar (Aug 12, 2009)

Go to michigan.Gov/documents chapter VIII 8.10 Belvidere bay waterfowl refuge. This will tell you the exact location of the closure. You didnt say if you were layout hunting or boat blind. The lake can get very rough very fast so pay attention to the weather. Belvider bay is just south of Selfridge ANGB.


----------



## packlightly (Aug 14, 2011)

Just out of curiosity:

1. Will a 22' inland boat (jon boat w/ blind) stand up to the test out there or is it too dangerous?

2. Is the blue-gray paint a must-have for open water boat blind hunting? Mine's currently camo with an avery blind on it...


----------



## kbar (Aug 12, 2009)

You can use any type of boat just know its limits and pay attention to the weather. Ive done well in camo boat blinds on both erie and st clair as well as gray and green layout boats.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Most of Lsc is closed to hunting! It is closed from south river road to the Detroit river!!!!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## h20buff (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info kbar.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> Most of Lsc is closed to hunting! It is closed from south river road to the Detroit river!!!!
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Closed to walleye and muskie fishing too! :evilsmile

now back to the original question....years ago there used to be a refuge of sorts out at Grassy Island in Anchor Bay, which shows up on a very old map of the lake that I have. But I think that went away years ago. As far as I know, there are a few local closures along the shoreline that townships/cities enacted (like the Belvedere one mentioned), so I guess just do some pre-season scouting and look for closure signs.


----------



## kbar (Aug 12, 2009)

the dnr at south river road used to post it with bouys but I dont know if they do any more. Grassy island closure has been gone for a long time I think.


----------



## fishing extreme (Feb 13, 2005)

Not true.
The Grassy Island refuge area is still very much around, and posted with signs.
It is, however, pretty small, and makes up most of the bay out in front of Conger Bay drive and to the South / East of Bell Maer Harbor, etc.

Other than that, most of the lake is open.

The biggest tip I can give you, safety wise, is to not overload a boat and attempt to cross the Channels. If you are hunting around the North, Middle, or South Channel, and things get hairy, as they often do in November, do not cross. If you end up in that water, you might as well just kiss your *@$ goodbye. The channels are much more dangerous than the lake itself. 

The most dangerous thing on the lake is the lunatics that run right over the top of you in their pleasure boats all fall. Real class acts...


----------



## cupped-n-locked (Jan 5, 2006)

fishing extreme said:


> Not true.
> The Grassy Island refuge area is still very much around, and posted with signs.
> It is, however, pretty small, and makes up most of the bay out in front of Conger Bay drive and to the South / East of Bell Maer Harbor, etc.
> 
> ...



Lake St. Clair - More idiots than waves..........


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

fishing extreme said:


> Not true.
> The Grassy Island refuge area is still very much around, and posted with signs.
> It is, however, pretty small, and makes up most of the bay out in front of Conger Bay drive and to the South / East of Bell Maer Harbor, etc.
> ...


Not sure we're talking about the same area. The old Grassy Island refuge was out where the North Channel and the Baltimore Channel meet in far north Anchor Bay. zoom in on this NOAA map, and it still shows it 

http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/14850.shtml


----------



## h20buff (Apr 29, 2010)

If i was to put in at the DNR launch near deckers and cross the north channel straight across. Is that going to be too hairy, depending on the conditions or is it safer to put in near Browns on the island and cross the middle channel. I'm assuming that the middle channel is a little calmer since its protected.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

That "Security Zone" was a reaction to 9/11 and the Patriot Act to protect Selfrige Air National Guard Base. It was not a refuge but a closure to ALL boat traffic. You used to to get a visit from Base Security if you went in it. It has be removed for some time now but not advertised.

Ken


----------



## kbar (Aug 12, 2009)

Grassy island is at the mouth of the north channel belveder bay is by belle mar marina as for selfridge you can hunt there but dont touch shore.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

There is a refuge from Lucas Point to roughly the cut accross from the launch. They will ticket you for hunting inside the signs.

Ken


----------



## gasketguy (Jul 16, 2011)

h20buff said:


> If i was to put in at the DNR launch near deckers and cross the north channel straight across. Is that going to be too hairy, depending on the conditions or is it safer to put in near Browns on the island and cross the middle channel. I'm assuming that the middle channel is a little calmer since its protected.


I always go in from the dnr by deckers have never had issue goin up the sni.. last year we ran up the middle and caught a rogue wave that almost took 3 guys outta the hunting game pretty scary and just came outta no where right by browns.. guess that can happen anywhere on the lake thou always be alert and never click ur waders till your where you gotta be! Good luck on lsc!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kbar (Aug 12, 2009)

Ken Martin said:


> There is a refuge from Lucas Point to roughly the cut accross from the launch. They will ticket you for hunting inside the signs.
> 
> Ken


This is the belvidere bay refuge


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

kbar said:


> This is the belvidere bay refuge


8.10 Belvidere bay waterfowl refuge, closed to migratory bird hunting.

Sec. 8.10 A person shall not take any migratory game birds from Belvidere bay waterfowl refuge which is that area encompassed by a line beginning at the tip of Sunshine Pointe which is located in Sunshine Pointe subdivision, supervisors plat no. 10, public claims lot no. 373, Harrison township, Macomb county; then northwesterly along a straight line to the tip of Sand Point (approximately azimuth bearing of 318 degrees), then west, south and east along the water's edge to the point of beginning.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Some may remember the days of old

https://bitly.com/ClintonDelta

https://picasaweb.google.com/108590711667865641354/HistoricalAerialPhotosClintonRiverDelta


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

fishing extreme said:


> Not true.
> The Grassy Island refuge area is still very much around, and posted with signs.
> It is, however, pretty small, and makes up most of the bay out in front of Conger Bay drive and to the South / East of Bell Maer Harbor, etc.
> 
> Other than that, most of the lake is open...


NOT TRUE. You are confusing two different refuges.

Grass Island Refuge is no longer - It used to be around Grass Island, at the end of the North Channel, between New Baltimore & Deckers.

Belvidere Bay refuge is still active. It is south of a line, which goes basically from Belle Maer to the Point off the boat launch on S River Road.


----------



## kbar (Aug 12, 2009)

Willi_H2O said:


> Some may remember the days of old
> 
> https://bitly.com/ClintonDelta
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/108590711667865641354/HistoricalAerialPhotosClintonRiverDelta


 Interesting I wonder when and why they added on to the south point where the DNR fisheries building is.


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

Not sure when it was added.

We were checked, warned & politely kicked out by the DNR back in about 1999/2000ish on a layout hunt. Said they were getting complaints from the houses near the old Gar Woods.

We were not south of 'the line' but close to it. Grrrr.. Was a great spot to tuck in, during a hard SSW blow.

So for sure, been 10 years.


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

If u dont know.. Stay off the lake!! Cityiot


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

kbar said:


> Interesting I wonder when and why they added on to the south point where the DNR fisheries building is.


Many yards of soil were moved while building I-696.


----------

